# Do you consider Lance Armstrong a disgrace?



## nikolas17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Why Lance Armstrong is a disgrace and list of people/websites referring to him as one

I don't personally think he is a disgrace. Yes he cheated (they all did), but it takes insane determination and work ethic to win the Tour De France 7 consecutive times. Isn't it like 3,000 miles long and up mountains?

All that hard work just to be called a disgrace and fraud

Not to mention the $500 million he raised for charity


----------



## vanguard86 (Jan 13, 2021)

yes


----------

